# [348] page 6 Karin ~ Amaretti



## Amaretti (Mar 30, 2007)

*[348] page 6 Karin ~ Amaretti (redone)*

I have no idea about her general colour scheme... so this will probably turn out to be all wrong. O RLY?



Direct Link

EDIT: Updated version to match official design.



~Direct Link~

Think I preferred black hair, but I'm sure I can get used to the red.


----------



## OmniStrife (Mar 30, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> I have no idea about her general colour scheme... so this will probably turn out to be all wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Link



I know how you feel! I'm totally lost with it in my new fanart as well! 
Nonetheless, you color marvellously anyways. Good job!


----------



## LayZ (Mar 30, 2007)

Color schemes are overrated.

Nice job.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 30, 2007)

nice job did you get a clean version to do the coloring if you did can you point the clean version out for me?


----------



## Kakuzu (Mar 30, 2007)

As usual, you've done an awesome coloring job!


----------



## Saosin (Mar 30, 2007)

Amazing, as usual.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Sigh*, y'know, you're so good it's almost annoying.


----------



## Utz (Mar 31, 2007)

And the barrage of amazing colorings for chapter 348 continue . Absolutely stunning, love her expression in the left panel... looks quite, hmm, HOT.


----------



## digital_manic (Mar 31, 2007)

pretty good


----------



## K' (Mar 31, 2007)

Im so gonna use this for a Avatar.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 31, 2007)

This is amazing <3333 I love it. ^^


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> I have no idea about her general colour scheme... so this will probably turn out to be all wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Link




It looks even more like Sasuke, haha.

Great coloring, as usual.


----------



## Mojim (Mar 31, 2007)

You made her look even smexier


----------



## Dabura (Mar 31, 2007)

your colors always look warm and soft. This is the best way to color I think. Incredible! I wish I could color that perfect.


----------



## Hyuuga (Mar 31, 2007)

Incredible work as always.


----------



## Si Style (Mar 31, 2007)

As ever, mind blowing, man!!


----------



## Marke (Mar 31, 2007)

awsome Coloring!


----------



## Rori (Mar 31, 2007)

Just brilliant.


----------



## Blood Raven (Mar 31, 2007)

Damn sexy


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 31, 2007)

Am... You're making me squeel like a bitchy fangirl... It's awesome !! Almost makes me want to ask you if you can color some stuff for me, if you feel like it.

Or teaching me how to color, because it drives me nuts, that mouse...


----------



## Bakatsu (Mar 31, 2007)

Awesome coloring as always :amazed


----------



## kyubisharingan (Mar 31, 2007)

do i really have to say anything that hasnt been said already XD


----------



## Spike (Mar 31, 2007)

As always a truly outstanding work!


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 31, 2007)

So sexy OO


----------



## Tmb04 (Mar 31, 2007)

You did a wonderful Job!


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 31, 2007)

Your colouring is absolutely amazing~~


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 31, 2007)

great colouring...
it looks excellent


----------



## Chiru (Mar 31, 2007)

I can only tell you how awesome your art is so many times.


----------



## Misa (Mar 31, 2007)

Its too awesome D:


----------



## kadoman (Mar 31, 2007)

Great colouring as usual Amaretti.  Nice one.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 31, 2007)

hawt! ...


----------



## Capacity (Mar 31, 2007)

i used a similar color scheme for a SasuKarin fanart i colored


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 31, 2007)

Not a real fan of Karin, but I do love this pic


----------



## ReapeR (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow... Awesome!!!
*gets inspired to do better...*


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 1, 2007)

*faints from Karin overload*



I <3 Karin 

Nice coloring man! How the hell are you so good?!

EDIT: May I have permission to use a part of that picture as an avatar?


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Apr 1, 2007)

That's absolutely amazing.  I saw the coloring earlier in an avi or two, and finally got around to looking for it here...
It's even better as a full page.  =)


----------



## Diamond~Dust (Apr 1, 2007)

That's really awesome! I love Karin's clothing style, its alot more sexy-cute than the other characters'


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 1, 2007)

NaraShikamaru said:


> *faints from Karin overload*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You may.


----------



## PhoenixRoy (Apr 1, 2007)

Very very nice coloring, I wish I'd taken note on this when I did my cel, but meh. 

Is there a tutorial that you read from when you first started?


----------



## Countach (Apr 2, 2007)

i love me some sexy karin


----------



## Homura (Apr 2, 2007)

One of the best colorings of her I've seen so far. Keep up the good work. ^_^


----------



## Lainchan (Apr 2, 2007)

great colouring. I love how you did her hair. I think the colours work really well ^^


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 2, 2007)

The colors you used are sooo good. 

_*drools*_


----------



## Svenjamin (Apr 3, 2007)

My balls are sore. I love your work too much!


----------



## jere7782 (Apr 3, 2007)

wow good coloring!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xell (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey! Nice colouring! I was wondering if I could cut this out and put it in my sig like my Luffy cut out.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 3, 2007)

did you vector her first than color her?


----------



## -Gaara- (Apr 3, 2007)

su-weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet !!!!!!!!! naaaiiiice


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 3, 2007)

Xell said:


> Hey! Nice colouring! I was wondering if I could cut this out and put it in my sig like my Luffy cut out.



Sure, go ahead. 



spaZ said:


> did you vector her first than color her?



No, just a regular cleaning job. It was a very large RAW, so that's probably the reason why it looks smoother than usual.


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Apr 4, 2007)

Man you are the coloring god... it's just awesome!! I like the shirt colour you used better than the yellow ones.


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 4, 2007)

Ehhh, w/e but you did a great job anyways. ​


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Apr 22, 2007)

Another amazing Coloring! Im speechless... :X


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 19, 2007)

thats hot @,@


----------



## Crystal Renee (May 19, 2007)

Very cool <3


----------



## pancake (May 20, 2007)

That fits Karin.

Really.

Awesomejob.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (May 20, 2007)

So..great!


----------



## Aya (May 20, 2007)

amazing colouring <3 as always


----------



## fraj (May 21, 2007)

hotttt extremely hott


----------



## Frambuesa (May 21, 2007)

awesome job !!!!!!


----------



## momolade (May 22, 2007)

yummy <3

you have amazing talent O_O


----------



## Amaretti (Jun 1, 2007)

Updated version to match official design.



~Direct Link~

Think I preferred black hair, but I'm sure I can get used to the red.


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (Jun 1, 2007)

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!! Plz call Kishi and do the coloring for him. You made Karin look hot even with Red hair!


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Jun 1, 2007)

it's pretty cool! both of them!
I guess none was expecting Karin's hair to be red.


----------



## Vhea (Jun 1, 2007)

jajajja!!! you changed her hair color!!! cool!!! XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 1, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> Updated version to match official design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You've always thought that Juugo was a redhead though.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 1, 2007)

niiiiiiiiiiceeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Homura (Jun 1, 2007)

I wouldn't expect nothing less from you Amaretti-Sama


----------



## Amaretti (Jun 1, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> You've always thought that Juugo was a redhead though.



True.  I was actually hoping more that Karin's hair was red, though, just because she'd contrast so nicely with Sakura. I just figured it was wishful thinking.


----------



## drakt (Jun 1, 2007)

i hope to god her hair turns out to be like you have done it, but i dont think the anime team is as inspired as you  the horrible bloodred/pink/fuscia thing i can see going on in the small spoiler is terrible compared to this.


----------



## Rori (Jun 1, 2007)

*________* I actually prefer this coloring over your original one. The hair's beautiful. 

Permission to use it for Karin FC banner? Well just replace it since I'm using the other one. XD


----------



## Kaki (Jun 1, 2007)

Amazing again.....I like red myself. 

How did you transfer the color? Do you use that black board erase technique?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 1, 2007)

The update with red hair is interesting, beautifully done of course, but it will take me awhile to get use to the color.


----------



## Firetyrano (Jun 1, 2007)

According to the the cover ..she also have red eyes and her jacket is some kind of purple.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 1, 2007)

Even with red hair she's still hot.


----------



## Blanco. (Jun 1, 2007)

Incredible! You did an amazing job with the updated version.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 1, 2007)

Lovely! I still say she looks hot with red hair.


----------



## Aeld (Jun 1, 2007)

you make it all feel better


----------



## Kanae (Jun 1, 2007)

Awsome  Gorgeous as always <33

I'm already used to seeing her with red hair now xD


----------



## Vicious (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow very nice


----------



## Amaretti (Jun 2, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> *________* I actually prefer this coloring over your original one. The hair's beautiful.
> 
> Permission to use it for Karin FC banner? Well just replace it since I'm using the other one. XD



Sure, go ahead.  



> How did you transfer the color? Do you use that black board erase technique?



No, I just tweaked the colours with the hue and saturation tool. Nothing fancy.


----------



## Shirozaki (Jun 2, 2007)

OOOOO

She looks less like Mc Donald now. 

<333


----------



## laly (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for changing it, I think I needed to see you coloring Karin to have a better mental image of her!


----------



## Al-Razi (Jun 3, 2007)

This Was Definatly Done Well.


----------



## Dango (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow, you make her red hair look awesome.


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Jun 27, 2007)

That's sexy. Do want! I like the colours.


----------



## Kyosuke (Jun 28, 2007)

Amaretti-san you're truly a genius  i'm not a fan of karin but you made a great job! i like it!!!

i like your avy also ^___^


----------



## Lux inactive (Jun 28, 2007)

Awesome job, Amaretti! Karin looks very good.


----------



## Creator (Jun 28, 2007)

MUST BOOKMARK. TOO GOOD.


----------



## lollipop (Jun 29, 2007)

Seriously, every manga colouring you have done turns out simply just amazing. Your a advanced pro!
The colouring perfectly suits her!


----------



## ninjagreyfox (Jul 13, 2007)

excellent job on both


----------



## Senzur (Jul 13, 2007)

great work, nicely done!


----------



## Sky (Jul 13, 2007)

another amazing work by Amaretti!


----------



## Freiza (Jul 16, 2007)

nice updated version is kickass, i love her red hair, it reminds of a porn satr........

but good jobwhy do we bother?


----------



## Pinkfloyd697 (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice job, keep up the good work.


----------



## Pandora (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow, amazing. =O

*reps*


----------



## Freiza (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, again very well done amaretti, you deserve rep for this but i don't see the point , anyways her hair is awesome, google eva angelina and find out why, also the detail is emaculate.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 22, 2007)

wow, i think i can except her having red hair now. Thanks.


----------

